# Can I re-use dried out driftwood?



## ruddiger (Jan 4, 2007)

I had leftover driftwood from my tank when I was setting it up, so I just left it in a bucket and it eventually dried out. Now I have a larger tank, and need more stuff to put in it, so I was thinking of using the dried out driftwood. Is this a good idea, or could it be somehow harmful to the fish? Should I just pitch it and go buy some more driftwood from my LFS? This is kind of a dumb question, but I figured I should ask before I do anything harmful to my guys.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

It should be fine, before you put driftwood in your tank it is usually dry but I would just boil it before you put it in the tank like any other to kill some bacteria and any other possible nastys.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

driftwood for aquariums is pretty much already dried so its fine
i would just re boil it (sok it in hot water in bathtub if its to large to boil) since its been sitting a bit


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

just resoak it and your good to go.


----------

